#ubuntu-ke 2011-03-21
<cong06> hey!
<cong06> no one ever comes here do they
<ebel> hello
<cong06> oh hey!
<ebel> it is a sorta quiet channel. :)
<cong06> I guess I should have noticed that you left and entered
 * ebel automatically joins this channel
<cong06> so you weren't a bot.
<cong06> it is pretty quiet
<ebel> Not a bot :)
<cong06> it seems weird to me that such a quiet channel has 3 bots.
<cong06> chanserv, locobot_3, and ubuntuloc...
<ebel> #ubuntu-XX is registered by canonical/ubuntu commity, so they add their logging bots to all the channels.
<ebel> it's all automatic
<ebel> ChanServ is from the IRC network operators and allows one to op/ban users etc
<cong06> yeah. I guess it makes sense.
<ebel> You can see the IRC logs here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/17/%23ubuntu-ke.html
<cong06> that's pretty cool. I guess it's empty though since there wasn't any activity on that day...
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> i dunno when it's updated
<cong06> I guess they ignore join and part messages
<ebel> well the only way to change that is to start talking. :)
<ebel> New ubuntu release soon
<ebel> :)
<cong06> \o/
<cong06> yeah, I'm pretty excited.
<cong06> I found this: http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/ but they're not nearly as small as the ubuntu ones...
<cong06> hm.
<cong06> I found a script I want to test, but I don't want to run on my local machine
<cong06> do you know what kind of changes they're makign for 11.04?
<ebel> biggest change is the 'unity' graphical interface thingie
<ebel> http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<ebel> you could create a virtual machine and test your script in that? :)
<cong06> ;)
<cong06> that's what I'm doing. but I don't want to install a full blown desktop interface
<ebel> hehehe
<cong06> so they didn't do unity in 10.10?
#ubuntu-ke 2011-03-23
<cong06> hey ebel!
<ebel> hello!
<ebel> How are you?
<cong06> I'm good!
<cong06> you?
<ebel> good good
<ebel> playing with open source machine translation, apertium
<ebel> http://www.apertium.org/
<ebel> You can translate things offline on the command line http://www.technomancy.org/language/apertium-command-line/
<cong06> I'm not sure how I feel about the online interface...
<cong06> oh, I guess the commandline interface is quite a bit better though
<cong06> they don't have swahili...
<ebel> yeah.
<ebel> it's open source, so you have to make your own
<ebel> it's from a spanish university, so it has loads of spanish languages
<ebel> It doesn't have irish, our native language either.
<cong06> well, I'm tempted to start one for swahili, but I'm not sure I trust my swahili...
<ebel> :D
<ebel> hehehe
<ebel> you're swahili not so good?
<cong06> not really :/
<ebel> well, better than nothing...
<cong06> yeah
<ebel> My irish is also terrible. I'm going to try to work on the irish one
<ebel> I'm a big believer in 'worse is better'
<cong06> than nothing?
<ebel> http://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-better.html
<ebel> cf. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worse_is_better
<ebel> most 'it must be perfect' systems never deliver and are always under development
<ebel> even linux was like that
<ebel> it was initially "just for fun" and "nothing big and professional"
<cong06> I'm still reading the article (super slowly)
<cong06> but are you talking about this?: http://xkcd.com/844/
<ebel> hehehe
<cong06> ok. that makes sense.
<cong06> this would be a more "open source" alternative
<cong06> where the code needs to be readable so others can more easily edit it
<ebel> well not really.
<ebel> In closed source software, they still need to have readable code.
<ebel> Since they have to maintain it.
<cong06> yeah. true.
<ebel> However I believe that if you have something that's half working, there will be more volunteers,
<cong06> oooh, than if you have something that doesn't work at all
<ebel> if you're paying people, you can tell them to work on the code/translation, so it doesn't matter if they aren't enthusiastic
<cong06> because some user wants to make it perfect
<ebel> e.g., if there was a half done swahili translation, but there was a few mistakes, you'd probably be much more likely to submit a few patches to make it work.
<cong06> that's true. half the reason is I'm too lazy to figure out how to start the project >.<
<ebel> hehehe
<ebel> yeah apertium has some bad documentation. Lots of hunting around :)
<cong06> I'm rather confused by his discussion at the end (http://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-better.html) about C++...
<cong06> on one hand he's arguing for worse-is-better using C++ as an example
<cong06> on the other he's saying that C++ sucks.
#ubuntu-ke 2013-03-22
<miano> Hi grantbow.
<miano> I keep missing your messages...
<miano> Hello ubuntulo12
<grantbow> hi miano: ditto :-)
<grantbow> I have found the time difference makes collaboration a challenge
